# Closing in on 10,000 likes on facebook!



## TUGBrian (Nov 26, 2019)

If you havent already done it, be sure to like/recommend TUG on facebook to spread the word to other owners!

https://www.facebook.com/TimeshareUsersGroup/


----------

